# Vitamin B5 is amazing



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

I have been taking Vit B5 (1500 mgs) in the mornings and 500 mgs of magnesium at night and have been having large soft BMs for a week now. The magnesium could never do it alone so I think that the B5 has a huge part in my new bowel habits. Give it a try


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

atrain -Weren't you using Triphala for a while? Did it quit working?loon


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

ya it worked well for a month but i think swallowing down 6 big pills a day along with the magnesium was annoying so I looked in other directions. Plus I did not know what kind of effects it has on people, i mean there are not really any reports on it from the medical field so I was sort of turned off from the herbal stuff, since taking ephedra is what gave me C in the first place I'm not a big fan of herbs


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

atrain, 1500mg sounds like alot! What is the daily minimum requirment-do you know? My multivitamin only has 25mg of B5. What did you start with?Thanks, Tiss


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

I am not sure about the Daily Rec. but they say there is not a lot of research that says a certain dose is better than another. I have heard of people taking 8000 mgs a day for acne because it helps with that also. They use it alot in hospitals after people are bed ridden constipated to get teh bowels contracting again. One site i was on recommended 2000 mgs a day


----------



## jorel (Mar 13, 2001)

Sounds very encouraging. I actually looked for B5 at the drug store recently, but they only carried B6, B12, and BComplex. Is it available over the counter, or do you need to talk to a doctor?


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

got mine at GNC


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

B5 is also called Pantothenic acid. Reading up on B-vitamins, it sounds like a good idea to take a really good B-complex vitamin. Vitamin B1 or Thiamin is also good for digestion.


----------

